
Amazon won't say if it hands your Echo data to the government - touristtam
http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-the-least-transparent-tech-company/
======
vfulco
And that's why I will never have these devices in my house. People have lost
their minds.

------
crb002
Lol. Canadians suddenly realize the NSA is up in their Alexa.

